
Show HN: Triadex Muse in a Browser - jdontillman
http://till.com/articles/muse/
======
jdontillman
The Triadex Muse was a digital algorithmic music composer invented in 1969 by
Marvin Minsky and Edward Fredkin at MIT.

The Muse is incredibly rare; one report claims that only 280 were built, and a
small fraction of those are likely in working condition today. And that's a
shame, because this was a remarkable device and we can learn much from it.

This is a Javascript simulation of the Muse that runs in a browser.

Please enjoy!

~~~
659087
I've got a Muse sitting on a desk across the room staring at me right now.
I'll definitely be checking this out when I have a chance to play around with
it later.

~~~
jdontillman
"I've got a Muse sitting on a desk across the room staring at me right
now."... That's something you don't hear every day.

------
tudorw
Nice work, I had not come across this before, here's the lightbox part in a
video,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEIpFvfhYYM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEIpFvfhYYM)

------
andybak
The patterns are surprisingly interesting considering the relatively simple
algorithm. I'd love to try this out with better sounds and maybe some more
dynamics.

